# Wood workers to make a gun stock?



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Im just curious if anyone has ever had any experience making their own stock for a shotgun. I have a fairly inexpensive O/U shotgun that the fore end / hand guard broke off and fell apart and the only place I can find to replace it is the factory but they want it sent it and have it custom fitted by a gunsmith there and they say that's going to cost me a large amount.. so I thought I would check with you guys and see if you knew anyone in the area who might be able to carve a replacement fore end.. I could probably form a mold and build my own replacement cheaper than they wanted to replace this part. so Im just trying to find some other options. 

Thanks guys

The Gee


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Im just curious if anyone has ever had any experience making their own stock for a shotgun. I have a fairly inexpensive O/U shotgun that the fore end / hand guard broke off and fell apart and the only place I can find to replace it is the factory but they want it sent it and have it custom fitted by a gunsmith there and they say that's going to cost me a large amount.. so I thought I would check with you guys and see if you knew anyone in the area who might be able to carve a replacement fore end.. I could probably form a mold and build my own replacement cheaper than they wanted to replace this part. so Im just trying to find some other options.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> The Gee


Could you gather the pieces, fit them together carefully, and epoxy the joints?


----------



## blkchev5 (Apr 26, 2015)

Try Boyd Stocks . I have had some good stocks replaced by them.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

3D printer it!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Could you gather the pieces, fit them together carefully, and epoxy the joints?


This is the best idea. But don't use epoxy, use a good woodworkers glue.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My dad hand made one for his Parker Brothers side by side with his pocket knife and sandpaper:-o Carved it out of a solid piece of walnut. Turned out pretty nice. I will try to get a pic of it.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Was the fore end wood or plastic?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

its wood. I wouldn't be apposed to 3D printing a new stock, but I don't have access to anyone that could do it..


----------

